# Cynotilapia zebroides nkhata yellow blaze



## StevenT

Tank at my LFS had a group marked as these. Does anyone have pictures of juveniles? Or can anyone describe what they look like as juveniles? I just want to make sure they were marked correctly.


----------



## graybot

most cynotilapia juveniles (there are many many types, so it varies...) will be brown and colored down. especially in a stressful environment like a LFS tank. difficult to distinguish sex. they may show some barring or even hints of adult color when excited or fighting. females will always be brownish with maybe some light barring. that's a very specific species, not terribly common, so if they are labeled as such it's probably accurate. cynitilapia tend to have a "bulldog" face with a feisty expression.. like this:










but really, as juveniles, it takes a trained eye to distinguish many mbuna species.


----------



## StevenT

Thanks for the reply and the info.


----------

